# antique cannabis bottles



## ileyb (Jul 17, 2011)

hello im trying to find where i can purchase old narcotics bottles, preferably cannabis bottles. ive googled it and cant find any. can some 1 help me out?


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

E-bay has them from time to time, just watch out for fakes and "excogitated" labels, unless you're not interested in the real thing....


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, welcome to the forum Granny's SIL[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2011)

lots of fakes out there


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

..in there, too...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2011)

just curious, why would you want such bottles?


----------



## ileyb (Jul 17, 2011)

of course i dont want any fakes. i just picked up some nice old bottles from a local farmers market of all places. this guy dug them up from different places since he was a kid. some bitter's and olive tar and stuff like that just no narcotic bottles so im looking on the net. and i checked ebay cant find any cannabis bottles.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2011)

There arent many pre-1900 bottles with narcotic names embossed on them. McMunn's Exlixir of Opium is probably the most common. 
 Most of the narco bottle collectors buy later labeled bottles, of which many are fakes.
 Not really a realm to enter unless you know what you are looking at.


----------



## ileyb (Jul 17, 2011)

1 that ive seen is the dr. h james cannabis indica bottle. any one have info on it?


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ileyb
> 
> of course i dont want any fakes. i just picked up some nice old bottles from a local farmers market of all places. this guy dug them up from different places since he was a kid. some bitter's and olive tar and stuff like that just no narcotic bottles so im looking on the net. and i checked ebay cant find any cannabis bottles.


 Where ya from E B, it's nice to have new members join.....Jim


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you try the search here in the forum, here's what pops up....

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/searchpro.asp?phrase=cannabis&author=&forumid=ALL&topicreply=both&message=body&timeframe=%3E&timefilter=0&language=single&top=300&criteria=AND&minRank=0&sortMethod=r&submitbutton=+OK+


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's one from E-Bay that recently sold... it's Spiffykeen...LOL

 http://cgi.ebay.com/LINDEN-BALSAM-MEDICINE-BOTTLE-CANNABIS-MARIJUANA-POISON-/220803707027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3368ed3093


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2011)

There is some info on the dr James bottles on my medicine site...
 http://antiquemedicines.com/MedicineNexus/J/J.htm

 The one you refer to is quite expensive , I think because drug dealers buy them and drive the price up.
 I have one of the pontil marked Jersey/London ones.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> just curious, why would you want such bottles?


 
 I think they're cool.  It's a part of history.  Pot and stuff is no longer just sold over the counter in America.  I guess it's kind of another sub-collection.  Most meds did have that stuff in them anyway.  I think the glass syringes are neat (all we usually find are the plungers).  I have two and the guys were like, "Oh you wanted these?  We were just throwing them away, as we dug!"  I have a cobalt one and a mint colored one with writing I can't make out.  

 At any rate, I think a display of authentic, labeled bottles like this would be cool.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 17, 2011)

What are the colors on the stoppers Red?
 Are they green by chance?..... I found a small and large stopper like thing.
 Just never been able to find out what it was..


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Me or Red Matthews?


----------



## peejrey (Jul 17, 2011)

YOU![]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

You mean the plungers to the syringes?  One is a cobalt color and the other is a very light green (kind of Jade-ite looking).  It has some tiny writing on the end that I can't make out.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 17, 2011)

If it is the one I'm thinking of, It is like a bottle, but is sealed wit no apparent lip opening..
 Mine even has a liquid in it..
 If you could maybe post a pic in a different thread, that would be swell!
 _Preston


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 17, 2011)

> 1 that ive seen is the dr. h james cannabis indica bottle. any one have info on it?


Those embossed examples are the ones to look for but they come at a premium. They may be faked too, I don't know. 
 A popular type to collect are the "baby killers" like Mrs Winslows but it wasn't cannabis, an opiate though.
 It wasn't as wide spread as most people think. Some labeled and embossed bottles had narcotics but they weren't always mentioned. Alcohol was the ingredient most common in the business. Some were quack medicines for the simple fact they didn't do anything. Some were actually good.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> If it is the one I'm thinking of, It is like a bottle, but is sealed wit no apparent lip opening..
> Mine even has a liquid in it..
> ...


 
 I'll post a pic for you soon.  They look like this: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-57337/mpage-1/key-syringe/tm.htm#57441


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2011)

PJ, it sounds like your talking about an ampule.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2011)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-371669/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#371746


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> just curious, why would you want such bottles?


 
 The same reason people want this one,because it reminds them of the good ole Daze  [8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2011)

hey bud[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> hey bud[]


 
 Hey why aren't you working,did that long walk tire you out ?? lol


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2011)

> did that long walk tire you out


 
 it did but I got us covered for next years' bottle show...


----------



## peejrey (Jul 18, 2011)

What is that....like a super hover round?

 Yes Gunth, it dose resemble an ampule, but what would the liquid be inside?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey PJ, I posted the link to a thread under the pic, it could contain anything but without a label or busting for annalysis you'll never know.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is one on ebay.  http://cgi.ebay.com/MARIJUANA-BOTTLE-CANNABIS-poison-skull-crossbones-/110715943843?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c72f3ba3#ht_3726wt_1148


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

A Granny Fark referral... Really? OMG No smilies in evidence either.

 This is just so excogitated as to be unreal. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> Here is one on ebay.  http://cgi.ebay.com/MARIJUANA-BOTTLE-CANNABIS-poison-skull-crossbones-/110715943843?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c72f3ba3#ht_3726wt_1148


 It is amazing how many people buy FAKE bottles for display and spend this kind of money....[8|]


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> A Granny Fark referral... Really? OMG No smilies in evidence either.
> 
> This is just so excogitated as to be unreal. [8D]


 HOW do these butt heads still have 100% feedback ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait, whats going on?  I haven't looked at bottles on ebay for a few months.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hahaha  I can see you on that thing at the Baltimore show knocking tables over  hahahah
   Hey that thing has plastic on the seats,did you just buy that? has a new car smell I bet.[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> Wait, whats going on?  I haven't looked at bottles on ebay for a few months.


 Barg a roos, Granny Fark and Baxterco sell bottles with "excogitated" labels, which means the labels are fakes or repros added to time period correct bottles and made to look old...They don't mark the labels to let later buyers know they are "fakes",  so on the secondary and sometimes e-bay market people think they are getting the "real" deal when they are not....


----------



## peejrey (Jul 18, 2011)

> HOW do these butt heads still have 100% feedback ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


 There's a good answer....it's kinda mean though....[][]
 THE BAJA BLAST IS FAKE?? I ALWAYS GET THAT AT TACO BELL!


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry Prest, I'm just being me....LOL[8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 19, 2011)

eBay is a decent place to find narcotics bottles. Look at bulk lots of amber drug/chemical bottles for labeled narcotics not mentioned in the listing. I've made some good money doing this, and also added some nice pieces to the collection. 

 Here are some I own/have owned and have pics for:

 Ipecac and opium. Sold for 60.00.






 These are the good ones... Got it from a friend. Empty... Of course... []





 Meth pills. Tasty. Sold for 120.00





 Cannabis tincture with thick dried resin contents at bottom. I wanted to keep it but needed the cash and sold it for 450.00.





 Tincture of cannabis indica apothecary. Sold for 500.00.





 A superior pontiled LUG tincture of cannabis indica which I am keeping. Bought for 30-something bucks.





 Lactucarium "Lettuce Opium" bottle full of resin chunks. Sold for 50.00





 BIM Glyco Heroin. These are usually pretty easy to get.





 LUG apothecary which contained Codeine. Cracked, but I've never seen another.





 Got more but that should be good for now. If you are serious about collecting these, please don't buy similar items for the amounts I've sold them for. Look around for a while and you will get some deals.


----------

